
Show HN: Created My First Admin Dashboard Kit - vivekvasani955
hey everyone,i just created my new admin dashboard design hope you will like it
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;atmos.atomui.com
======
vivekvasani955
light version
[https://atmos.atomui.com/light/](https://atmos.atomui.com/light/) default
version [https://atmos.atomui.com/default/](https://atmos.atomui.com/default/)

------
jaequery
It seems almost every admin dashboards looks like this nowadays. What makes
this one unique?

------
kkaske
What is the license? How would it work if someone wanted to use it in a
commercial product or open source project?

~~~
vivekvasani955
we've a commercial licencse for $15 you can purchase on
[https://themeforest.net/item/atlas-admin-next-generation-
adm...](https://themeforest.net/item/atlas-admin-next-generation-admin-panel-
design/23250069)

~~~
Jack000
the $15 license says

"Use, by you or one client, in a single end product which end users are not
charged for."

would I need to purchase the $350 license for a commercial product like a
SaaS?

~~~
vivekvasani955
Q:would I need to purchase the $350 license for a commercial product like a
SaaS? A: No you just need single license for $15

------
priitmaxx
This is really nice. Is there a way to contact you for some freelance work?

~~~
vivekvasani955
Thanks for the feedback, Yup, I'm available for freelance drop me a mail at
hii.vasani@gmail.com

------
oblib
Wow... Very nice!

That's a ton of work you did on this. Well worth the price.

~~~
vivekvasani955
Thanks Man!!

------
Jack000
looks great.

is the chat app functional, and if so what backend/api does it use? The
documentation doesn't mention the apps so I assume they are just front-end
html/css?

~~~
vivekvasani955
No its just HTML and CSS. no backend. purpose is to serve as a starting point
for designing dashboard

------
bitdeep
Cool, big font, clean elements, nice contrast. Using bootstrap?

~~~
vivekvasani955
yes, we've used BS4

------
scegit
Looks good but the dark version is not really dark mode.

~~~
vivekvasani955
i have to rename to default, thats my mistake

------
bradknowles
Admin dashboard for ... what?

Who is the target audience here, and what would they be doing that they might
be able to put this dashboard to good use?

~~~
vivekvasani955
Admin Dashboard is UI Kit for backend dev to make admin panel for their own
systems

